# Fishing Trip



## Ken N Tx (Jun 25, 2015)

On Tuesday, I took my youngest Grandson (10) on his first ever catfish guided fishing trip. He caught the first and biggest Blue Catfish 27 inches long!!

Great time...
.


----------



## oldman (Jun 25, 2015)

Nice catch. He must have been thrilled. Has he stopped talking about it? It's a memory that he will never forget.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 25, 2015)

How nice for you both!  Well done!


----------



## Pappy (Jun 25, 2015)

Nice pictures, Ken. I'll never forget my Grandpa taking me fishing, mostly bullheads. I'm sure your grandson will remember forever.


----------



## Glinda (Jun 25, 2015)

Nice memory with Grandpa for him!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 25, 2015)

Go Kaden!   You're a good grandpa Ken, looks like he had a great time!  I never got to fish with my grandparents, but my memories of fishing with my dad out on his boat will be cherished forever.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 25, 2015)

Very nice catch! Did you fry it up for him?


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 25, 2015)

Nice pics, Ken!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 26, 2015)

oldman said:


> Nice catch. He must have been thrilled. Has he stopped talking about it? It's a memory that he will never forget.



I talked with my son yesterday, he said Kaden is telling everyone about his trip!! 

Here he drives the boat..


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 26, 2015)

Nice catch!  Wonderful that you took him fishing like that!


----------



## Bullie76 (Jun 26, 2015)

Very nice. Great memories for both of you.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 27, 2015)

......


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 27, 2015)

That was a special day for you both, Ken!  Great pictures!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 27, 2015)

Good goin' Grandpa!


----------

